# EGR tube size/thread where it goes into manifold?



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

Got a cheap exhaust manifold from ebay. Both the oxygen sensor and where the egr tube mounts to the manifold are the same thread size. Was wondering if anyone knew what size the egr tube is where it mounts to the exhaust manifold? Going to make an fitting to accept the oxygen sensor into larger size plug. 
Could weld in bung hole but don't want to.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

dont know the size, but they have a "nut" that screws in the manifold, then the 02 screws into it... about $8 online (oem)


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks! that was the operative word I was looking for "nut". Kept searching for adaptor, couldn't fined a thing. With these cheap manifolds it would be cool to experiment and sand blast the inside. I ground out the first few incs and polished in and out ports on mine with a dremel. Will be ordering one soon, almost hijacked my own thread. Thanks again.


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Please update on your findings. Those manifolds do come rather cheap and it may be something to do?


----------



## 2red4u (Sep 21, 2010)

Its was 70 bucks shipped. I am having a machine shop weld a nut to the plug that came with the manifold, two came with it to prevent damage in transit. 100 bucks now. I guess it pays to buy quality parts. US auto parts Virginia is the outfit but I wouldn't recommend buying from them, terrible customer service.


----------

